# Hi, INXP here



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope this post finds you well.
An INFP friend linked me to these forums.

I used to frequent the other forums for INFP and INTP, but I fizzled out somehow. 
I can't promise I won't do that here. Fizzling out, I mean.
I do want to get around to promising that. Eventually.
I used a different name on those forums. I think it's been a year.

I'm in college. I'm double-majoring in Political Science and Korean History.
I hate politics. I hate it with a passion. So I want to undermine it, and I have to know my enemy.
History's like poetry. Poetry comforts me. Poetry is music, and music is dreams and I love sleep, so that's alright. 

Ugh, I totally apologize for writing in this totally stilted... whatever, but I'm just in this mood. 

Whenever I get INFP results, which is most of the time, my T is almost 50.
Whenever I get INTP results, which is mostly when I'm angry, my F is almost 50.
Anger tips me over to the dark side. Grr. 

(I've taken the watered-down online tests more than sixty times, from Humanmetrics and so forth. I can now MAKE fairly accurate questionnaires. Haha, I'm such an MBTI junkie.)

It's not so much that I think four letters can represent me in my entirety, as... well, I guess they're interesting. They help me cope.

Actually I struggle to feel comfortable around most people, so I find that thinking about the MBTI calms me down in my states of panic and confusion. 
The interior monologue goes something like this. 

"Why is she yelling at me for being ten minutes late? Oh, right, she's a J. It's okay, it's just the time thing. It's not that she hates me or anything. I feel terrible, but this too will pass. Ca ira..."

People are surprised when I say I'm an I, though. I find this amusing. My I is ridiculously high.

I never do my homework. It's Finals season and I have a huge paper due in about... three hours. Less than three hours. I've done nothing about this paper. I'm in such huge shit right now. 

Last summer on the other forums I'd just broken up with an INTP, and I vented a great deal. 
Snail was wonderful to me. Sometimes I'd feel like a little girl running to her mommy to cry. 
I hear Snail's here...? I've missed her so much. "She's so wise," said a mutual friend. Agreed, I did.

My current obsessions are Jeff Buckley and Jeff Goldblum. They're so hot. Especially Jeff Goldblum in The Fly... I mean, before he becomes Brundlefly, but then again the whole movie just turns me on, it's so... slathered with hubris. And he's awesome in Jurassic Park as Ian Malcolm. (Ian Malcolm? Is that the name? Did I get that right?) Actually, it's more like... I'm infatuated with Jeff Buckley's music, and I find Jeff Goldblum's distracted, dark-edged scientist vibe utterly appealing. 

I've watched the movie Amadeus more than a hundred times by now.

I used to hate talking about the specifics of what makes people externally attractive. It felt so trivial and superficial. Nowadays I don't mind so much. Maybe it's just that I've grown disillusioned. Or grown...up? Down? I wouldn't know. Maybe I'm just tired. Lonely. Bah.

It's all hormones. As my ENFP highschool buddy kept reminding me. 
Although my preferred diction involves cloudy, candied stuff like 'communion of souls', on the whole. 
Thinking about hormonal secretions does calm me down, though. 

I feel so rational right now. 

Actually, I think I'm a sleep addict. It's like I'm addicted to sleep. I can't sleep at night, though. I keep staying up, night after night, listening to music and shirking my duties. Hehe.

'Listening' doesn't feel like a good enough word to describe the act of musicking. The word 'listening' feels too flat somehow. I know this is a terrible thought to have, but sometimes I wish I were blind just so I could know what it's like to have to rely solely on my sense of hearing. I bet music would be rendered practically tactile. 

Auschwitz shouldn't have happened. IS poetry possible after Auschwitz? You tell me! 

This is one of my all-time questions. I'm so torn up over this. I love the deep big thrills that music and poetry and stuff give me, but people are starving to death every thirty seconds. This is terrible! The worst part of it all is that my rationality no longer permits me to have a religion. I used to be so devout. But I just can't come to terms with it all. It's okay, though... 

Ranting and rambling like this, in the sure reassurance of knowing that someone out there is bound to read this, is such a comfort. What a luxury. *kiss*

I perpetually miss people I love. I stiffen at the thought of, "maybe it's the idea of the person I'm missing, and not so much the person him/herself?" and feel terrible for a bit. But then I usually relapse into missing them anyways. 

I keep talking in abstractions...

I should head on out for school.
Wish me luck on my exams!
Thanks so much for being there. Whoever you are. Love ya. And...

befriend me! <-This is a command. 

*Roar!*

x


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm not sure why, but I actually felt compelled to read all of that. I'm impressed at the number of topics you touched on. The way you describe yourself sounds quite a bit more like an INFP, albeit with a weak Fi preference. 

Yes, snail is here but is currently having computer troubles and isn't on nearly as often as I'm sure she'd like. Same username though. She'll be easy for you to find if you want to send her a message. Here's a link to her profile.

PersonalityCafe - View Profile: snail


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Longest intro ever...but still read all..most of it. Weve been getting a lot of you NFs lately, the moons gettin a bit crowded (youll see soon enough). Oh yeah, im supposed to give you this to bring with you...

*Hands idliketobehappy a big bag of gummi bears* Stuff that into your pocket, once Googles does his thing share it with those around you.

Oh yeah, welcome and may you have long days and pleasant nights.




Dont worry, it shall all make sense soon :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the ST side, we have cookies and puzzles. If you're half INFP, then I guess I'll have to catapult half of you to the moon. I'll let you decide which half that is.


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, hotgirlinfl. 

Trope, you actually read all that? That's really comforting, I appreciate that. I was starting to fear my post was much too wordy for an introductions forum. I was in a hurry, so I couldn't pare things down.
Thank you so much for the link - I just left a comment on Snail's profile. 

What's it like to be immortal in your mid-twenties? I've always wondered. Do you identify with Sandman?


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

Whoa. I like the moon. Gummy bears plus the moon equals awesomeness. Can I bring some mint tea along?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Of course you can, you can create your own ideal world there with your fellow INFPs. Which half of you will you be taking?


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

The part that likes mint tea! I'd like lakes and oceans of mint tea to fill all the craters of the moon!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll take that as being your top half then. That way you can drink all the tea you want.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Seems he wants to go in his entirety.


*Prepares explosive balls*


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

_She_ wants to go. 


but hey, who's Googles?


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Ah, finally something to read for once! Welcome *grin*


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

idliketobehappy said:


> _She_ wants to go.
> 
> 
> but hey, who's Googles?


ooops, sorry bout dat. Googles = Mcgooglian


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

idliketobehappy said:


> Trope, you actually read all that? That's really comforting, I appreciate that. I was starting to fear my post was much too wordy for an introductions forum. I was in a hurry, so I couldn't pare things down.
> Thank you so much for the link - I just left a comment on Snail's profile.
> 
> What's it like to be immortal in your mid-twenties? I've always wondered. Do you identify with Sandman?


You're quite welcome. As for what it's like, I probably wouldn't know. It's simply a reference to the fact that I'm apparently much older than I am.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

INFP.

I read nothing else but your screen name.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I read the whole intro! :laughing: I think its one of the longest we have ever had in Personality Cafe. We can never have too many infps around!:happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Lance said:


> We can never have too many infps around!:happy:


I don't know, the moon is getting awfully crowded.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e
I read it all too even though I didn't want to read that much words XD


----------



## Yoite (Jun 1, 2009)

=) I welcome you to the forum, and I am actually utterly happy for you to come here ... looking forward to read more and reply more to you, that is if you dont mind


----------

